# Buc-ees gas/water can



## W E H (Aug 2, 2012)

Does anybody have a picture or a link to the gas/water cans that Bucees sells?

I think they are at least 3 gallons and look like very large green Clorox bottles with a long tube coming out the top. The closest Bucees that has them is probably about 45 miles from me so I can't just run over and look. 

I've seen them in lots of trucks used for gasoline cans. Somebody told me they were only "supposed" to be used for water. But I don't know anyone that uses them for that I've never paid attention to the price. 

Any opinions would be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

They are called racing jugs.
I own 4 and they are used for fuel only. Once you use these you will wonder why you bothered with any other style gas can.

Here is a link with pics - http://www.vpracingfuels.com/containers


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

You're talking about the VP race cans. Mine is 5 gallons and works great.









Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## W E H (Aug 2, 2012)

And in less than 15 minutes I had my answer. 

Thank you both very much. 

WEH.


----------



## W E H (Aug 2, 2012)

Hey BrandonH , LIVIN,

Just wanted to show you guys what your advice got me for my birthday from my wife. And can you guess which University this Longhorn's wife graduated from. 

WEH


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

W E H said:


> Hey BrandonH , LIVIN,
> 
> Just wanted to show you guys what your advice got me for my birthday from my wife. And can you guess which University this Longhorn's wife graduated from.
> 
> WEH


LSU? Haha, I see her jumping for joy in the background.

These are different from the VP pics posted earlier (square vs. round). How many gallons is that jug? She get them at Bucees?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Jegs has all kinds of them and no tax and free shipping. 
http://www.jegs.com/webapp/wcs/stor...PerPage=60&Ne=1+2+3+13+1147708&searchTerm=jug


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

Put 20 gallons of fuel in my little boat this weekend. 10 from this style can and 10 from the EPA can. The EPA cans were slow (about 3 minutes each) and spilled fuel. These were clean and emptied in about 20 seconds. 'Free EPA gas cans to a good home,' I am getting more of these.

Oh, mine are 5gal jugs.


----------



## Byrdmen (May 15, 2013)

I put 6 in my square ones.

One note, one of my two can is now leaking at the cap. May have to buy a new cap. Not cool on a $40 gas can.


----------



## smak90 (Sep 4, 2011)

Does the jug come with a hose or do you need to buy the hose separately?


----------



## Treysdaddy (Oct 4, 2010)

smak90 said:


> Does the jug come with a hose or do you need to buy the hose separately?


They come with the hose. Make sure it is in there before you buy.


----------



## vette74 (Oct 11, 2009)

Byrdmen said:


> I put 6 in my square ones.
> 
> One note, one of my two can is now leaking at the cap. May have to buy a new cap. Not cool on a $40 gas can.


I have the Jegs cans they lasted a few years unfortunately you have to buy the replacement black caps


----------



## W E H (Aug 2, 2012)

It's is a 5 gallon and it was a separate part for the nozzle but it was all one kit, came from Amazon. 

That purple does look closer to LSU now that you mention it but it was TCU.

And that is my 13 year old 6' tall son getting some air in the background.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I hope it is not a hijack to mention these:

http://www.superjiggler.com/gas_siphon.html

They work great! Particularly since most new gas cans seem to cause more spills than what goes in the tank, these are great! They are readily available, I bought mine at Academy.


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I hope it is not a hijack to mention these:
> 
> http://www.superjiggler.com/gas_siphon.html
> 
> They work great! Particularly since most new gas cans seem to cause more spills than what goes in the tank, these are great! They are readily available, I bought mine at Academy.


Why, that looks like an ol' Oklahoma credit card!!


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

W E H said:


> It's is a 5 gallon and it was a separate part for the nozzle but it was all one kit, came from Amazon.
> 
> That purple does look closer to LSU now that you mention it but it was TCU.
> 
> And that is my 13 year old 6' tall son getting some air in the background.


Whoops, apologies to the boy!
My folks are Horned Frogs, I grew up in Cowtown and went to HS just down the street from TCU.


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

Happy Birthday and hope you enjoy your new cans.



W E H said:


> Hey BrandonH , LIVIN,
> 
> Just wanted to show you guys what your advice got me for my birthday from my wife. And can you guess which University this Longhorn's wife graduated from.
> 
> WEH


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I hope it is not a hijack to mention these:
> 
> http://www.superjiggler.com/gas_siphon.html
> 
> They work great! Particularly since most new gas cans seem to cause more spills than what goes in the tank, these are great! They are readily available, I bought mine at Academy.


Is it capable of emptying an under-deck gas tank in boat?


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

I am looking for a couple of these cans, one for diesel and one for gas. Do the ones from Buc-ees come with filler hose and what do they cost there?


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I bought a couple of those VP Racing Jugs and they are terrible when trying to pour fuel. It acts like the vent does not allow air in.

What im I ding wrong? Did yall have to modify it?


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I hope it is not a hijack to mention these:
> 
> http://www.superjiggler.com/gas_siphon.html
> 
> They work great! Particularly since most new gas cans seem to cause more spills than what goes in the tank, these are great! They are readily available, I bought mine at Academy.


I bought one a couple of weeks ago as well. I have yet to try it though.

Edit - Actually, now that I know they carry a 1" version, I am going to return the one I have and order a 1". Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 4x4tx (Nov 13, 2005)

Looks like bucees is not restocking these vp cans at Baytown store...do other stores still them?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

4x4tx said:


> Looks like bucees is not restocking these vp cans at Baytown store...do other stores still them?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...jug&sprefix=vp+jug,aps,353&crid=1QIWBELZ6J2GL


----------



## 4x4tx (Nov 13, 2005)

StinkBait said:


> https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...jug&sprefix=vp+jug,aps,353&crid=1QIWBELZ6J2GL


Bucees comes with the neck for 29.99...about 10 bucks cheaper from what I can tell

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt Justin (Sep 20, 2014)

BATWING said:


> I bought a couple of those VP Racing Jugs and they are terrible when trying to pour fuel. It acts like the vent does not allow air in.
> 
> What im I ding wrong? Did yall have to modify it?


Unscrew the vent cap slightly and you will hear the air go through. If you unscrew it to much gas will leak from the cap. Make sure the handle is on the top side while pouring.


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

http://pitstopusa.com/c-132674-tools-pit-equipment-fuel-management-fuel-jugs.html


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

Byrdmen said:


> I put 6 in my square ones.
> 
> One note, one of my two can is now leaking at the cap. May have to buy a new cap. Not cool on a $40 gas can.


VP racing cans had a cap defect a couple of years ago. I called the home office and they shipped me 6 caps on their dime.


----------



## 4x4tx (Nov 13, 2005)

FYI bucees had like 6 left at my location ..definitely not restocking them..29.99 with spout included 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

mas360 said:


> Is it capable of emptying an under-deck gas tank in boat?


It is a siphon hose. If the hose is discharging from a lower level than the under-deck tank then yes it is capable of emptying an under-deck tank in a boat.


----------



## Wolfie#2 (May 8, 2017)

4x4tx said:


> Looks like bucees is not restocking these vp cans at Baytown store...do other stores still them?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


A couple in Angleton and the Lake jackson and Richwood stores do. Probably not in your area but you asked.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Byrdmen said:


> I put 6 in my square ones.
> 
> One note, one of my two can is now leaking at the cap. May have to buy a new cap. Not cool on a $40 gas can.


Check the o ring. Any seal supplier can replace.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Reviving a 4 year old thread guys?

TH


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Heck Iâ€™ll chime in

They had another similar brand to VP. Looked almost identical. 

Also had horchata icees. Not sure how I feel about that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coolman (11 mo ago)

W E H said:


> Does anybody have a picture or a link to the gas/water cans that Bucees sells?
> 
> I think they are at least 3 gallons and look like very large green Clorox bottles with a long tube coming out the top. The closest Bucees that has them is probably about 45 miles from me so I can't just run over and look.
> 
> ...


----------



## Coolman (11 mo ago)

They only sell them as water can and yes there 5gallons. In leads al, they are yellow


----------



## ccketchum (Oct 18, 2010)

4x4tx said:


> Looks like bucees is not restocking these vp cans at Baytown store...do other stores still them?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


ace hardware on jones rd has them . sorry , i forget the price .


----------

